# "Are the BSDs dying"



## 6502 (Jul 17, 2019)

I hope this is not against forum rules. I found the following and hope to read some confutation.









						Are the BSDs dying? Some security researchers think so
					

To few eyeballs on code is a security issue. Can FreeBSD, OpenBSD, and NetBSD survive?




					www.csoonline.com


----------



## George (Jul 17, 2019)

We all die eventually.


----------



## Cthulhux (Jul 17, 2019)

BSDs have been dying since the 70s. Now what?


----------



## Crivens (Jul 17, 2019)

As long as the growth is enough to compensate the dying, we have change and all is well. What does not die will not change, but die in one collapse.


----------



## forquare (Jul 17, 2019)

I thought I'd seen this article before!









						Closed - Are BSDs Dying?
					

I came across an article today that made me think about the future of BSD and made me kind of sad. It asks the question:  Are the BSDs dying? Some security researchers think so Honestly I can't think of a world without BSD in it.




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## cynwulf (Jul 17, 2019)

Old news.  It's important to consider that those are two researchers/consultants who are on the payroll of private security advisory firms - namely IOActive and Census IT Security Works.  While it's good that bugs were found and fixed, unfortunately it's likely to be little more than a purely commercial stunt for those firms/individuals.  Hence all the fanfare and fallacious comparisons between projects, heavy on rhetoric and then the conclusions relating to numbers of eyeballs, etc.  And of course Linux has those eyeballs, but of course they're not advocating Linux at all...........


----------



## getopt (Jul 17, 2019)

SirDice said:


> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/future-of-freebsd.65029
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/what-are-your-thoughts-on-this-article.64346/#post-375875
> 
> I'm going to close this thread. There are enough threads about this already.


SirDice consequently an action has to follow here too.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2019)

You just beat me to it actually.

So, thread closed.


----------

